# 9" Utilathe feed screw shear pin replacement



## calgaryguy (Aug 3, 2022)

paging @Hruul @YYCHM and others

Feed/lead screw on my SM 9" Utilathe sheared. I had a crash of sorts where the carriage travelled into the tailstock base. Its a tapered pin, and I've read its .145 diameter but I havent confirmed that yet. Not sure on the taper /inch spec.  

I've read brass brazing rod can be used? Do I cut an appropriate length and then taper it to fit by hand?


----------



## calgaryguy (Aug 3, 2022)

Opps wrong sub forum, can a mod move this to the Machine talk area?


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 3, 2022)

Ya, it's tapered so be sure to mark the lead screw and coupler such that you can get the tapers aligned.

I use 1/8" brass rod/wire and simply tap it in place.  I got the rod/wire from a hobby shop but brass brazing rod would work as well.  I don't think you really need to taper the pin as the brass seems to flow into shape as long as the lead screw and coupler are aligned properly.









						Unthreaded Cylindrical Rod - 1/8" x 36" - Brass
					

This cylindrical unthreaded rod by Precision(R) is made with brass. It features a diameter of 1/8" and is 36" long. Copper and zinc are also used in ...




					www.rona.ca
				




An aluminum pin will work in a pinch if needed.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 3, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> Opps wrong sub forum, can a mod move this to the Machine talk area?



Done.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 3, 2022)

Sheer Pin for Standard Modern 9” Model A
					

Hey guy, I mixed up my direction of travel on my auto feed yesterday and started my lathe with the carriage against the tail stock and it broke the sheer pin on the leed screw. Rather easily... it was a small “pop”.   The question now is where do I get a new sheer pin? It’s 1/8 OD by 1 1/4...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## calgaryguy (Aug 3, 2022)

Thanks all!


----------

